# PT845 - problem inserting clip



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

I think this more of a general issue instead of a Taurus issue, that's why it's here instead of the Taurus sub-forum. I am sort of a newbie at this so forgive my ignorance if i am wrong.

I recently bought my Taurus PT845 and the two clips that came with the gun work fine, no problems inserting or releasing them. I ran 200 rounds through a few weeks ago and I had no problems at all. Ran like a champ.

I bought a new clip online at Ammoclip.com, this new clip does not like to be inserted. It's stiff and hangs up with about 3/4" sticking out. The mag release will be pushed out and be loose. If I put the slide back I can get it in and out. It does this empty or full. The original clips still work fine. It's a Taurus branded mag with the only difference being two extra smaller holes in it. One near the catch and another near the base.

Does anyone have an idea what is causing this? Attached is a picture, the one one the right is the one that came with it.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

The picture may be deceiving me, but the left one looks wider at the end. Have you physically measured them?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very likely you purchased poorly made out of spec after market magazines. Been there done that and learned that I "only" purchase factory or Mecgar magazines. There are a few others, but that's the way I roll. Throw them away and learn from the lesson that many of us have learned. I remember buying no name after market mags at a gun show. Got them home and realized they looked like someone welded them in a home garage. Feed lips would let rounds fly out the top, couldn't fully load them, out of spec and the things didn't fit properly. I threw them away and learned my lesson the hard way.:watching:


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

Thing is, it came on a Taurus backer. It has the same markers as the others.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

kjcman said:


> Thing is, it came on a Taurus backer. It has the same markers as the others.


What are the name brand of the magazines? What's a Taurus Backer? You may want to consider contacting the vendor you purchased them from.


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

It's a Taurus magazine. Looks to be Taurus made. It has a Taurus part number on the package so I don't think it is an aftermarket.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not trying to be rude, but I would consider selling or trading this gun in on something better. Often, with Taurus, you will start to run into problems the more you shoot them. This isn't always the case, but the guns are not all that well made compared to some other professional grade guns like Beretta, Sig, HK, Glock, S&W, etc. 

If you want to hang on to the PT845, I would follow denner's advice and purchase only factory magazines. Good luck with it!


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

Double checked the magazines package. It is a factory mag. I really don't think it is a problem with the gun. My other two mags fit fine and release with no issue. I am thinking it's more of a combination of new gun and new clip. I'm just wondering if someone else has had this problem as well. I am going to call Taurus tomorrow and see what they has to say on it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

They definately do not have the same finish. The one on the right is missing the witness whole under the cutout and by that long mark looks to be struggling to properly fit in your magwell. I dunno. If it's in fact a Taurus magazine it's definately not the same type as the one on the left.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

kjcman said:


> Double checked the magazines package. It is a factory mag. I really don't think it is a problem with the gun. My other two mags fit fine and release with no issue. I am thinking it's more of a combination of new gun and new clip. I'm just wondering if someone else has had this problem as well. I am going to call Taurus tomorrow and see what they has to say on it.


Good call, I agree it's those new mags that are the problem and out of spec. Where did you buy them?


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

I got it at ammoclip.com. Here is the interesting thing, to me at least. The one on the right is the one that came with the gun and fits fine. It's the one on the left that has problems.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

What did you discover after you measured them?


----------



## Glock37 (Nov 14, 2014)

kjcman said:


> Double checked the magazines package. It is a factory mag. I really don't think it is a problem with the gun. My other two mags fit fine and release with no issue. I am thinking it's more of a combination of new gun and new clip. I'm just wondering if someone else has had this problem as well. I am going to call Taurus tomorrow and see what they has to say on it.


The magazine may have come in a Taurus package, the picture on the web site could even be a real Taurus magazine. However it does not look like the one you bought. It's pretty easy to see you did not buy a real Taurus magazine. Taurus can not and probably will not help you. Take it up with the company passing off fake factory magazines as real ones.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

kjcman said:


> I got it at ammoclip.com. Here is the interesting thing, to me at least. The one on the right is the one that came with the gun and fits fine. It's the one on the left that has problems.


My bad, I didn't read your post close enough.


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't measured them yet. Need to get something fine enough to use. A ruler isn't that accurate.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glock37 said:


> The magazine may have come in a Taurus package, the picture on the web site could even be a real Taurus magazine. However it does not look like the one you bought. It's pretty easy to see you did not buy a real Taurus magazine. Taurus can not and probably will not help you. Take it up with the company passing off fake factory magazines as real ones.


Yes, I visited the website. It goes on with a very, very, long summation titled "Magazine Fitting" about how magazines purchased from them may not fit and may need fitting, but if altered can't be returned?

"A competent local gunsmith should be able to fit the magazine to the gun."

"Guns vary and so do magazines from one production run to another. Any new or used magazine may need to be fitted to the gun."

I dunno? May be factory mags, may be best to call Taurus and ask them if they come with witness holes beneath the cut out and your issue.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The magazine on the left in the picture is different from the one on the right:
• I can see in the photo that the leftmost one is wider at the feed lips than is the rightmost one. Use a caliper micrometer, and measure then.
• I can't tell without measuring, but the magazine-catch hole in the left magazine is a bit smaller than that of the right magazine.

Do not trouble yourself with "fitting" a magazine that is obviously incorrect.
Instead, send it back for a full refund.

Next step? Buy a better-made magazine. Won't Taurus sell you one?


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

Steve, I believe it is a Taurus brand mag. It came on in a Taurus branded package although Taurus does not carry those mags in stock any more. I did get it from a Dealer, but it is entirely possible that it's a fake. I'm going to contact the Ammoclip.com and see what they say today.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

However that is actually what I don't like on Taurus products. The Magazines are just not there and a gun with only 1 or if someone is very lucky 2 working clips is no gun at all.

A gun, any gun from any manufacturer has to have at minimum 2 Magazines if you want to store it for some collection purposes.
If you want to use it as a range gun you need minimum 4 Magazines, better is 6.
If you chose the gun as an EDC than you need at least 6 Magazines and 300 rounds Target and 150 defensive ammo to shoot through it, using all clips to make sure they cycle really reliably through before you can start to think about carrying the gun on a daily base.

That is for example the reason I didn’t check the PT 709 out. That thing comes with only one, uno, eins, jedan clip and getting a second clip is testing your capability and willingness to suffer. Taurus for sure let you suffer and wait, no doubt.
The neighbor, not patient enough and after 2 months waiting, bought than clips from e-bay, paid 50 Dollar each and had crap that didn’t work even if there was a Taurus print on the box.

No Sir I am not Taurus bashing. I am known to defend that product but if it comes to Magazines and other accessories, Taurus is truly 100 miles behind other manufacturers.


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

PT111pro, I see your point. They do seem to lack a certain aftermarket capability. I would think that since a well made product can last for years that they would support that market. 

I like the gun. I really do. I think its well made and quality. This is more a corporate business model thing where the powers that be want to sell the latest and greatest and forget about yesterday.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> kjcman
> ..............the latest and greatest and forget about yesterday.


In the case of Taurus they don't just forget yesterday, for them yesterday don't even exist.


> Kjcman
> I like the gun. I really do.


You were not alone, many liked that set up. But what did they do? The discontinued the production of the 9 Para and 40 S&W and sell only the 45 acp in the 800 series that really no one asked them for.

Once the customer is out the door with the gun, Taurus seems to just don't care anymore. The 800 series that you bought was a great gun and found a lot of buyers. A hammer-fired SA/DA gun in 9mm Luger, 40 S&W. 45 acp with a manual safety was exactly was many looked for in a lower price range. If you want such a gun, you have to spend real money by HK, Sig&#8230;.. and others to get this set up. Otherwise you have to be satisfied with the cheap to build one fits all spring-load Glock like gun.

Taurus brings every week a different new product to the marked. I now I exaggerate but that is actually what it is. 
Taurus builds good guns, the quality has very improved but they don't care for the buyer after they sold the product.
Less is often more.
If I would be the next CEO of Taurus I would stop that crap. Keep what is good and sells and build a good foundation for the product in the Aftermarket before I throw the next gun on the marked that no one ask me for. The House has to be built on a solid foundation before I can but a roof on it.

If you would have bought a Glock, a Walther, a Sig, a Bersa and would have trouble with the Magazines you would just walk back to the store and change it for new ones. With Taurus is that a problem, and that is really not a secret.

That is the reason why you are wrong in the beginning statement. It is not a Problem of the other or many Manufacturer. It is a typical Taurus problem.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> A hammer-fired SA/DA gun in 9mm Luger, 40 S&W. 45 acp with a manual safety was exactly was many looked for in a lower price range. If you want such a gun, you have to spend real money by HK, Sig&#8230;.. and others to get this set up. Otherwise you have to be satisfied with the cheap to build one fits all spring-load Glock like gun.


If you want a great, professional grade hammer fire DA pistol for less then buy a CZ. It is a top notch pistol that runs around $550. How good is the CZ? Well...Delta Force uses it. At least it is on their list of approved pistols. Of course, so is the cheap to make Glock. Hard to go wrong with either one of these. Taurus simply does not make a professional grade product. They are fun range guns, but will wear out and break well before they should.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Well - I can it even make down to the Taurus level and buy me a EAA witness. The Tanfoglio is a CZ75 clone and it is a very reliable and good build gun that matches the Taurus street price line. 
Just saying


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, but these guns are not a Taurus.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Haha-ha


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

kjcman said:


> Steve, I believe it is a Taurus brand mag. It came on in a Taurus branded package although Taurus does not carry those mags in stock any more. I did get it from a Dealer, but it is entirely possible that it's a fake. I'm going to contact the Ammoclip.com and see what they say today.


I made no judgment about whether or not it is a Taurus magazine.
I stated only that it was the wrong magazine.

If I remember correctly, Taurus has made mid-run changes to both pistols and their magazines, such that the magazine for an early-made pistol won't properly fit a later-made one.
That may be the reason for the problem you're experiencing.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree that they don't look like the same magazine design. Just my opinion, but the taper of the magazine body on the right as it approaches the feed lips seems much different than the left. Then there's the witness hole on one and not the other. Then there's the fact that they don't seem to work properly.

If it were me, I'd return the new ones and try again. I can't think of anything that can be done short of that. Sending a mag to a gunsmith? I guess you could, but I've never heard of anyone going to that much trouble to make a magazine insert properly and drop free.

Hope you get it squared away and working as it should.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Note to the OP is why you buy from reputable retailers such as Brownells, Midway, Top Gun Supply or CDNN.

*ammoclip?

*No thanks.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> SteveM1911
> If I remember correctly, Taurus has made mid-run changes to both pistols and their magazines, such that the magazine for an early-made pistol won't properly fit a later-made one.
> That may be the reason for the problem you're experiencing


Exactly what I said. Taurus changes every week and they don't know a yesterday, leaving too often the customer in the dark after they sold the gun.

Many get confused and even angry. My neighbor once said he can hear the Taurus people laughing about the customers trying to find Magazines and other parts for their once purchased guns. 
I'll think my neighbor got that wrong. I doubt they laugh, - right?


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> Note to the OP is why you buy from reputable retailers such as Brownells, Midway, Top Gun Supply or CDNN.
> 
> *ammoclip?
> 
> *No thanks.


Actually it's funny the reason I picked ammoclip was because it was recommended by someone here. I had mentioned it in my intro thread.

http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-forum-introductions/43907-cleveland-eastside-new-guy-here.html


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

kjcman said:


> Actually it's funny the reason I picked ammoclip was because it was recommended by someone here. I had mentioned it in my intro thread.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-forum-introductions/43907-cleveland-eastside-new-guy-here.html


It could very well be a factory magazine, or not. Taurus is very well known to have some quality control issues especially in their semi-auto lines. I've shot their slim model in .40cal and was very impressed with the build quality and the way it shot. The owner was very pleased with it as well, it has never given him a problem in the three years that he's owned it. I've likewise shot some of their big revolvers w/o a hitch. Your issue at present is soley the addition of the magazine you purchased, and by the way, the factory magazines are not inexpensive to say the least.

Generally manufacturers have foresight in developing models in the same caliber that can use the same magazines. Take Glock for instance, or Beretta in that all 92 magazines will fit other 92's except for some very old models with the europen style bottom of the grip mag release. I've never heard of factory magazines from the 2 aforementioned manufacturers having any issues with fit and function ever........is there an abundance of cheap, poorly made knockoffs and fraud magazines on the market, you betcha.....

So, why are the 2 magazines you posted different for supposedly the same model or variation of model? One has a witness hole under the cutout and one doesn't? Is it a factory upgraded magazine in the same model, a different model magazine? An older magazine for an older model?

Most manufactureres(and they should) will give you a heads up on what magazines fit which models. Last but not least is the chance Taurus themselves manufactured out of spec magazines for the model, which there can be no excuse especially for 33.99 or so a pop.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting enough, i visited the Taurus website and they offer for sale magazines for seemingly all other current production models expect for the 800 series including the PT845? The mystery thickens!


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

The mag you got from ammoclip.com is obviously the wrong clip for your gun. It was probably mislabeled somewhere along the way. If you can't return it then you'll have to pitch it and chalk it up to experience. What really bugs me and others is when you ask a question on this forum and someone writes "sell your gun it's a piece of crap". Not very helpful.


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

Graybeard, Thanks! Yeah, I know what you mean. I personally will never buy a Ford again but if someone asked a general car question and said they had a Ford I wouldn't tell them to solve their problem by selling it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Greybeard said:


> ...What really bugs me and others is when you ask a question on this forum and someone writes "sell your gun it's a piece of crap". Not very helpful.


Maybe you should read-up on Taurus pistols, on this forum and on others, before tarring everybody here with the same ugly brush.

And while we're at it, how many of us wrote, "Sell the damn' gun"? One?

Maybe also whomever wrote that *kjcman* should sell his Taurus knew that useful magazines for his gun were difficult-to-impossible to get.
This means that getting rid of it might be the far better choice than buying magazines which don't work from a third party.
After all, a semi-auto pistol with only one working magazine is not a properly useful self-defense weapon.

Since both you and *kjcman* are new here, you might give some thought to learning more about the members, before complaining too loudly.
It seems to me that several of us have tried very hard to find answers for *kjcman*.
But the two of you don't seem to appreciate our efforts on his behalf.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Maybe you should read-up on Taurus pistols, on this forum and on others, before tarring everybody here with the same ugly brush.
> 
> And while we're at it, how many of us wrote, "Sell the damn' gun"? One?
> 
> ...


A guy buys a gun and is pretty much happy with it until he gets a bad magazine that doesn't fit. He asks for advice about the magazine and is told that "his gun is no good" and he should sell it. If he had asked the question "is my gun a POS and should I sell it"? Then telling him it was no good and he should sell it, might be an appropriate response but, he didn't! He only asked about a magazine that didn't fit. If you don't like Taurus than by all means don't buy Taurus.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Before this goes much further, I strongly suggest that you read _all_ of the other responses to the OP's question.
Harping on what is very much a minority response is counter-productive in the extreme.


----------



## Glock37 (Nov 14, 2014)

It does not matter how long someone has been around on a forum. The way I read it is the people who do care about that issue are the ones who got into shooting via Google and YouTube then join a forum and think everyone who starts at post zero is when they fire round one. 

The way I see it is pistols are a wear item in the shooting sports. They wear out. Shoot enough and you will be taught that. I bought two Taurus in my life. One was because I wanted to and the other was strictly a test platform for reloaded ammo. They do wear out quicker than other guns. They also cost a lot less. Done right you can buy three Taurus for the price of one SIG or HK or even less. The only guns I have personally got to last significantly longer than a Taurus is mil spec 1911s and every Glock I have owned. They will easily out last ten Taurus pistols and beyond. HK and SIG wear out pretty quick (for me as compared to their price, I have shot two P226 in 9mm to the end of their life) and my XD9 is showing signs of giving up now that it just broke the 40,000 round mark and I'm not happy about that. I thought it would last like a Glock does. 

As long as the gun hits 20K and they easily can, before they wear out they are well within cost to life ratio. If someone is happy with that then good for them. 99% of shooters won't shoot that much in a life time or the life of a pistol anyway. Where as I keep them until they are done, literally sell them off as parts guns or strip them down myself for parts. 

People jump on a band wagon and buy their first Glock or 1911 and become expert snobs. Was the same story before the Internet and is just amplified when someone hits a keyboard. 

reminds me of the les Baer old guy at the 25 yard plate table when I set up to knock them down. He let out a loud belly laugh. Informed me his $3,500 1911 had troubles hitting the plates. No way a Glock could hit them and 9mm won't even tip them over if it does. So I called the wife over who was shooting her 22 rifle. She was annoyed I interrupted her shooting session. I asked her to shoot the plates. She asked big or little ones (4" and 6") I told her the little ones. Bang! First plate falls, bang, she missed the second. Five more bangs and the rest of the plates fell. Six 4" plates, 7 shots, 25 yards, one old man packing up and leaving without saying another word by either of us. Get out and shoot, try and be helpful, don't get tough online. Too easy.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Before this goes much further, I strongly suggest that you read _all_ of the other responses to the OP's question.
> Harping on what is very much a minority response is counter-productive in the extreme.


I had read all the OP posts before my earlier response. I think Taurus makes an OK product for their price point. I own a 738 .380 and it goes BANG every time I pull the trigger. (assuming it is loaded). My point is that I feel some members troll the Taurus sub-forum itching for the opportunity to bash Taurus products. Maybe we need a Taurus sub-forum called "Taurus Haters" lol


----------



## kjcman (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay, as the OP I have to say this. I got some very helpful information on this board about my gun. I'm not painting anyone with a brush. My comment above simply agreed with the sentiment that Graybeard expressed. 

As for brands, I will be the first to admit I am not the most experienced with respect to all the different brand of guns to try. I just know the gun I have works well, it goes bang when I want to...so far. Glock37 may well have a valid point about how Taurus's wear out faster. I don't know yet, but I suspect I'll have other gun in my collection before that happens and I will be able to give a better answer then.

For now though, I am on a continuing quest to find more clips. I found that Gunclip Depot has some in stock. I have to research them a little and then order them. Ammoclip.com has said they will refund my money after I send it back to them. So we shall see.


----------

